# Shop erstellen - wie anfangen?



## Beccy (30. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Shop mit Dreamweaver MX erstellen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es ohne PHP geht?


----------



## akrite (30. April 2005)

...ohne PHP ? Ungewöhnlich, aber es geht mit JavaScript - habe ich selbst schon gemacht ist aber schon etwas her...  Ich hoffe da sind dann nicht allzu viele Artikel, sonst wird es übel, so von der Pflege her.
Ich muß mal gucken ob ich den noch finde ...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2005)

Gab es da nichtmal einen fertigen Onlineshop auf reiner HTML & Javascriptbasis ?

Wenn mir nur wieder der Name einfallen würde, da war alles dabei von Warenkorb über Suchfunktion...


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. April 2005)

Beccy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir einen Shop mit Dreamweaver MX erstellen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es ohne PHP geht?



Ich würde einen günstigen fertigen Shop eines Providers empfehlen. Ein wirkliches "Shopsystem" ohne PHP (oder anderer Scriptsprache im Hintergrund) ist nicht möglich. Sicherlich kannst Du Javascript verwenden, aber ... dann brauchst Du keinen Shop, dann kannst Du Deine Produkte auch per Hand verwalten, pflegen oder aktualisieren - dazu brauchst Du nicht die Hälfte der Kunden zu verlieren, weil die oft kein Javascript aktiviert haben..

Deshalb: Fertiger Shop, wie z. B. bei 1&1 (oder jedem anderen großen Hoster).
Alternativ geht auch Software mit einfach zu bedienenden Programmen zum Shop-zusammenklicken wie z. B. GData PowerWebShop

Kostenlos ohne Programmierkenntnisse ginge auch: http://www.freewebshop.de
Aber wenn Du Dir Dreamweaver gekauft hast, dürftest Du Dir ja auch etwas besseres leisten können! 

Fazit: Ein Shop ohne Backend (PHP, CGI, ASP, etc.) ist kein Shop. Dann kannst Du Dir die Verkaufsseiten im Dreamweaver selbst zusammenklicken und schreiben ...


----------



## geonix (30. April 2005)

wenn du anregungen brauchst, dann check mal osCommerce auf http://www.oscommerce.com

unter http://www.oscommerce.com/shops/live kann man sich auch ein paar shops live anschaun.


----------

